# Driving to spain from uk post brexit



## Sicilianuk (May 7, 2021)

Hi all
I'm new on here 🙂
Has anyone relocated to Spain by van with their own personal belongings since Brexit?

As there seems to be a lot of different opinions on what is required and if I am liable to pay customs duties or not.

It's just household and personal belongings, all used. 

Also, if you can help, what's the situation on having just one income from a property I'll be renting out in the UK when it comes to taxation. As I'm aware the UK has an agreement to not be taxed twice with Spain. 
I will have no other income, just the rental income which will be taxed in the UK. 

Any other tips or pointers would be much appreciated. 

Thanks in advance 
BTW I have dual citizenship, only issue is my stuff is coming from the UK.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You declare rent on UK property in UK. You get UK allowance. Then declare on Spanish tax declaration. Dual tax agreement means UK will adjust. Be advised that you will need to notify Spain about the purchase date, and value of UK property ( over 50.000 euros). This means they will know if you sell and means they can collect CGT if you are Spanish resident. Note tax years in Spain run Jan to Dec si if you dont speak Spanish get a Spanish accountant to do your declaration. You effectively are a Spanish tax resident as soon as you have residency so if EU better to use first 3 months as not registered if you are near end of year.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there - there are no customs duties on personal belongings. 

Your UK rental income will eventually have to be declared and taxed in Spain, rather than in the UK. You automatically become tax-resident if you spend more than half a calendar year here. So if you come before the end of June 2021, you'll need to declare it in May-June 2022 along with any other income wherever it comes from.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there - there are no customs duties on personal belongings.
> 
> Your UK rental income will eventually have to be declared and taxed in Spain, rather than in the UK. You automatically become tax-resident if you spend more than half a calendar year here. So if you come before the end of June 2021, you'll need to declare it in May-June 2022 along with any other income wherever it comes from.


I think any UK property will need to be declared in UK even if a non-resident then it is also declared on Spanish modelo 100.


----------



## Sicilianuk (May 7, 2021)

kaipa said:


> You declare rent on UK property in UK. You get UK allowance. Then declare on Spanish tax declaration. Dual tax agreement means UK will adjust. Be advised that you will need to notify Spain about the purchase date, and value of UK property ( over 50.000 euros). This means they will know if you sell and means they can collect CGT if you are Spanish resident. Note tax years in Spain run Jan to Dec si if you dont speak Spanish get a Spanish accountant to do your declaration. You effectively are a Spanish tax resident as soon as you have residency so if EU better to use first 3 months as not registered if you are near end of year.


Thanks Kaipa

The property that I'm renting out is currently my residential property, so shouldn't attract CGT if I'm correct, as it isn't a 2nd property. Once I move I will let it out.
Thanks for the heads up Re Residency and about the taxation system. Do you happen to know a tax consultant/accountant in Spain that I could use.

Thanks Alf


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Sicilianuk said:


> Hi all
> I'm new on here 🙂
> Has anyone relocated to Spain by van with their own personal belongings since Brexit?
> 
> ...


I saw this from an advert that flashed up. Possible that it could just be scaremongering as it is from a removal company.
_No longer can anybody just load a van with furniture and head off across the channel. Now, customs clearance will be required for the load, even if it is all your own stuff. From now all removals to and from the EU will require in-depth inventories and packing lists. Each client will have to provide proof of identity, residency and destination, and also provide monetary values. Each removal firm has to be registered with HMRC as an economic operator with an EORI number. They also need to register with the relevant European authorities, or use outside agencies to act on their behalf for the client._


----------

